# Urgent help needed in Poole Dorset



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

********URGENT*****
We need a builder in the Poole, Dorset area who can help locate Ivy the hamster, shes been stuck down a hole for a week, RSPCA cant help until she is found, its life or death for this little girl, please please please, I beg you to pass this on via facebook/pet forums/anything you can think of so we can save Ivy the hamster x


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you tried placing some form of rope /mesh ladder down the hole so the hamster can get climb back up with a humane live trap close by with food and water plus bedding inside.

A week without water for a hamster may be too late now.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

They had tried that, thankfully shes been found, thin and covered in cuts/sore paws but alive


----------

